

4K vs. UHD: What’s the difference? - mutor
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/174221-no-tv-makers-4k-and-uhd-are-not-the-same-thing

======
higherpurpose
No difference because 4k has shifted from its _true_ meaning to become just a
better marketing term for UHD (3840x2160).

